# Removing green moss/algae from window rubbers and roof drains



## chrisgreen

Hi there

I've got a few days off next week and I'm going to do some major detailing work on my mum's 12 year old Peugeot 206. I'll never make it look showroom fresh (too many car park dings in it for that), but hoping to restore some shine and lustre to the outside with some machine polishing and a decent wax, and getting Over The Rainbow to tackle refreshing the inside for me.

Anyway, the car suffers a bit from the dreaded green algae build-up in the window rubbers and in the gaps around the roof drain runners.

What's the best way to 1) remove it and 2) kill it so it doesn't come straight back?

I was thinking a strong APC mix (I use G101), or should I be looking at a more specialist product?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## DrDax

I use a mix of GT W2 and P1 in water sprayed onto a mf cloth and rub away, soon brings up the trim/rubber

Once clean I treat with c1 or c4 perm trim restorer


----------



## chrisgreen

DrDax said:


> I use a mix of GT W2 and P1 in water sprayed onto a mf cloth and rub away, soon brings up the trim/rubber
> 
> Once clean I treat with c1 or c4 perm trim restorer


But does that kill off the green gunk? Have plenty of products for restoring the rubber and trim & making them look pretty, it's the removal and eradication of the green (which is effectively bacteria) that is the challenge. Been a very very long time since I've owned a car that has suffered from it, so never had to deal with it myself before.


----------



## lowejackson

Not used G101 but have used various other APC type products to do exactly what you are going to do eg Surfex HD cleaned everything away without any problems. Use a soft brush to work the liquid into all the gaps before giving everything a good rinse 

I would suggest sticking close to the recommended dilution rates for G101 rather than trying a strong solution


----------



## james vti-s

Tfr ftw!


----------



## Dan J

G101 should work with agitation, id use AS Active XL diluted it will be more effective for rubbers.


----------



## keithjmason

After cleaning, you could use Gtechniq C2V3
Although not one of the key properties advertised, Rob has said it, "being anti bacterial is also anti fungal"
It certainly helped on the Mrs Honda Jazz that used to get green window rubbers every few months. 
Just a suggestion.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4017615#post4017615


----------



## IanGC

For rubbers I've used domestic anti bacterial wipes like dettol or flash ones. Seems to kill the green very well.

Also a mild solution of bio fabric detergent and car shampoo in a wash bucket is very effective if its really stubborn. Not ideal as there is often a small amount of salt in detergents so rinse very well but it does get the gunk off and keep it off.


----------



## The_Bouncer

For live/semi live algae/mold

G101 with a small mix of white vinegar will do the job.

Spray, leave to dwell for a min, clean around with detailing brush then clean off.

job done.

:thumb:


----------



## ladylane

I pressure washed the gunk out and then sprayed with a 1:1 dilution of Dettol Mould and Mildew Remover. Left to dwell for 5 mins, bit of agitation, then rinsed. That stuff works wonders!


----------



## srod

I often use a stain remover + toothbrush, but had one yesterday with which I used TFR + toothbrush. Did the job fine.


----------



## Rayner

Fungicidal wash. 5 + years without any regrowth. As you've said it needs to be killed not just cleaned :thumb:


----------



## alxg

Permanon Hecta is what I use, it's an organic stain cleaner so works great on mould, algae, bird bombs (see my post) and tree sap.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What's needed is something algaecidal, HG or Dettol. Apc won't do nothing. You need to kill the spores or it'll come back. It's a living organism


----------

